# Tomorrow - PR to citizenship changes



## Maryha (Jan 6, 2017)

It appears that the PR to citizenship process may be changed too... 

'Speak English, respect our values': Malcolm Turnbull's next citizenship crackdown

Let's see what happens.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

"Under the current system, migrants enter Australia on a range of visas. They can then become permanent residents but have to wait a further year before applying for citizenship. The one-year wait will rise to four years under the redesigned scheme."

It is not clear. Any clarifications?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryha (Jan 6, 2017)

It may relate to the 457 to PR to citizenship or similar routes, since if you start off with 189 from the beginning you have to wait 4 years anyway.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Egyman said:


> "Under the current system, migrants enter Australia on a range of visas. They can then become permanent residents but have to wait a further year before applying for citizenship. The one-year wait will rise to four years under the redesigned scheme."
> 
> It is not clear. Any clarifications?
> 
> ...


I guess they are referring to the 457 - PR - citizenship routes


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes, now it makes sense.

Thanks you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Na it's for everyone I guess

-Have to wait for 4 years after PR
-Tougher citizenship test
-3 attempts for the test IF unsuccessful then another wait for 2 years

The only toughest one is to wait for 4 years,
Suppose if someone is already here for the last 5 years then he/she has to wait another 4 years...what a joke


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

As far as I know the wait-time has always been 4 years, at least for the subclass 189/190 visas.


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

seventyseven said:


> As far as I know the wait-time has always been 4 years, at least for the subclass 189/190 visas.


If you are offshore BUT I think this time it's for onshore too


----------



## Maryha (Jan 6, 2017)

From what I have read, it will only make 457 or the 4 year visa to follow next year even more unattractive. You will have to be in Australia for 7 years to gain citizenship, if you start of on a 457. That means having to pay for uni in advance, some school fees and no voting rights for longer. 

The waiting period for people starting on 189 right away seems to stay the same. So no big changes, apart from the test. No biggie. 

Apart from that, the changes have to go through parliament. I doubt it will end up being exactly what Turnbull has advertised.


----------



## lovesny2001us (Mar 6, 2013)

The changes in citizenship PR requirement make absolutely no sense. I hope this change in law never sees light of day. This whole thing has been extremely disappointing.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys,

Do you know if this changes will apply to everyone or to new PRs only? And when will this take effect?

Cheers,


----------



## ca59 (Feb 23, 2017)

This is really disappointing for me. I have been here for almost four years on working holiday visas and then a student visa. I will be applying for PR at the end of this year and under the current system I would have to wait one more year and then me and my family could gain citizenship.

The new system means I will have to wait another four years which will mean I will need to live and work in this country for in total 8 years before I can become eligible for citizenship. 

Having worked hard for four years to achieve this goal for my family this is a kick in the teeth and am now considering giving up on our dream and returning to the UK. Thank you very much Mr. Turnbull.


----------



## Maryha (Jan 6, 2017)

ca59 said:


> This is really disappointing for me. I have been here for almost four years on working holiday visas and then a student visa. I will be applying for PR at the end of this year and under the current system I would have to wait one more year and then me and my family could gain citizenship.
> 
> The new system means I will have to wait another four years which will mean I will need to live and work in this country for in total 8 years before I can become eligible for citizenship.
> 
> Having worked hard for four years to achieve this goal for my family this is a kick in the teeth and am now considering giving up on our dream and returning to the UK. Thank you very much Mr. Turnbull.


Sorry to hear it may affect you. If have also been on WHV and a study visa, but have returned to Europe afterwards. So for me its 4 years anyway which I do not really mind. I don't think there are any particular disadvantages for me having PR rather than citizenship. Why would you need citizenship rather sooner than later?


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

ca59 said:


> This is really disappointing for me. I have been here for almost four years on working holiday visas and then a student visa. I will be applying for PR at the end of this year and under the current system I would have to wait one more year and then me and my family could gain citizenship.
> 
> The new system means I will have to wait another four years which will mean I will need to live and work in this country for in total 8 years before I can become eligible for citizenship.
> 
> Having worked hard for four years to achieve this goal for my family this is a kick in the teeth and am now considering giving up on our dream and returning to the UK. Thank you very much Mr. Turnbull.


Same situation 
I am here for the last 6 years and now looks like another 4 years what a joke.... 
I hope parliament won't pass this bill


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

captain_hoomi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do you know if this changes will apply to everyone or to new PRs only? And when will this take effect?
> 
> Cheers,


At the moment it will be applied to everyone


----------



## lovesny2001us (Mar 6, 2013)

I agree, these changes affect my family adversely. I was reading information on Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection and noticed that these changes have been put up as "Submissions and discussion papers". They are asking for people to submit their views on this paper by June 1 2017 via email.

Please follow below steps and let them know of your views-
URL - https://www.border.gov.au/about/reports-publications/discussion-papers-submissions
Expand the Topic - "Strengthening the test for Australian Citizenship"
Link to the pdf - https://www.border.gov.au/ReportsandPublications/Documents/discussion-papers/citizenship-paper.pdf


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

So the new rules are announced and they're broadly in line with what was expected.

1. 4 year wait, after PR is granted irrespective of prior stay
2. English proficiency to be tested at the time of citizenship - equivalent to IELTS 6.0
3. Evidence of integration - employment, children's education and curiously, membership to local community organisations / clubs etc.
4. A tougher written test

All this has to pass the Parliament and even though the Labor is calling out the Government, they will very likely support it in some form.

Broadly, it reflects the shift in attitudes towards immigration I spoke about in the 457 thread.


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

ca59 said:


> This is really disappointing for me. I have been here for almost four years on working holiday visas and then a student visa. I will be applying for PR at the end of this year and under the current system I would have to wait one more year and then me and my family could gain citizenship.
> 
> The new system means I will have to wait another four years which will mean I will need to live and work in this country for in total 8 years before I can become eligible for citizenship.
> 
> Having worked hard for four years to achieve this goal for my family this is a kick in the teeth and am now considering giving up on our dream and returning to the UK. Thank you very much Mr. Turnbull.


Similar for me been in this country for 3 years on student visa became a PR recently and hoped to apply for citizenship next year and that wont happen...So have to wait 7 years for citizenship in total...I dont know if I would be interested in taking it down the line...
And considering the tone of the government against immigrants (who built this nation) I am considering moving to Canada..


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

When will these new changes take effect? Any idea?


----------



## pest (Sep 2, 2016)

seventyseven said:


> As far as I know the wait-time has always been 4 years, at least for the subclass 189/190 visas.


You had to be legally in AU for 4 years, at least 1 should be on PR.
457, 573 etc you could be 3 years on them + 1 year on PR.

Looks like now the want 4 years on PR strict.

Plus another IELTS test, all already passed would expire.


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

IndigoKKing said:


> So the new rules are announced and they're broadly in line with what was expected.
> 
> 1. 4 year wait, after PR is granted irrespective of prior stay
> 2. English proficiency to be tested at the time of citizenship - equivalent to IELTS 6.0
> ...


That is correct


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> When will these new changes take effect? Any idea?


These changes are proposed and they will be in effect once they are approved by Parliament the date of which is yet unknown. Currently, the government is accepting feedback from people till 1st June 2017. According to the information available, this will put in parliament by the end of 2017 however it will be effective for all the applications received on or after 20th April 2017.


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> These changes are proposed and they will be in effect once they are approved by Parliament the date of which is yet unknown. Currently, the government is accepting feedback from people till 1st June 2017. According to the information available, this will put in parliament by the end of 2017 however it will be effective for all the applications received on or after 20th April 2017.


Where is feedback given?Can you link the site


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

mnmedipa said:


> Where is feedback given?Can you link the site


Check this: https://www.border.gov.au/ReportsandPublications/Documents/discussion-papers/citizenship-paper.pdf


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Give your feedback here


[email protected]


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> When will these new changes take effect? Any idea?


The Government plans to introduce new citizenship related legislation into the Parliament by the end of 2017. However, the 'package of reforms' applies to all applications for citizenship received from today.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, 

So with the old rules, I'll be eligible to apply for citizenship on August this year. With the new rules, I'll have to wait two more years. So does it mean until the changes are approved by the parliament, I can still apply for citizenship with the old rules?



> this will put in parliament by the end of 2017 however it will be effective for all the applications received on or after 20th April 2017.


So it means they won't wait for the Parliament to approve before applying the changes?

A bit confusing 

Cheers,


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> So it means they won't wait for the Parliament to approve before applying the changes?


Yes, it seems the new rules apply immediately.


----------



## pest (Sep 2, 2016)

IndigoKKing said:


> Yes, it seems the new rules apply immediately.


border .gov .au/ReportsandPublications/Documents/discussion-papers/citizenship-paper.pdf



> WHEN ARE THE NEW CHANGES
> COMING INTO EFFECT?
> The Government will introduce new citizenship related legislation into the
> Parliament, informed by responses to this paper, by the end of 2017.
> ...


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Ofcourse govt playing dirty games with immigrants... I ( may be plenty like me) haven been in this country since 10 years still No PR.. giving huge money and fees for IELTS again and again ,,, and again wait for ozi passport for atleast 4 to 5 yr....haha lol.. wt a joke over upcoming election...

and what Australian values talking abt PM??? having single teen mom.. and staying feezy lazy people and getting welfare payment, while one genuine migrant wana work honestly and wana stay here wid family and getting kicked off anytime...


----------



## Tens24 (Apr 20, 2017)

My observations:

No effect on 189/190 visas. Because anyways the waiting period was 4 years. Apart from minor changes like community involvement, etc. nothing major. 

The ones that are affected will be Students, Holiday Workers, Ex-457's/New 457's & People on other Temporary Visas. 

The new changes are effective for all new applications received on or after 20 April 2017. 

This legislation will get passed in the parliament. There is a broad support of all parties for it. 

The most affected will be students who have probably spent more money than any of the other immigrants. All this is going to directly affect the education sector immediately. 

Its sad that Australia has gone the same way USA is going. This will only make Australia unattractive & probably slow down the economy. I feel a lot of migrants will move to Canada given both Australia & New Zealand have changed rules this week.


----------



## Cbyrne11 (Apr 20, 2017)

Have to say this is a blow, been here 3 1/2 years on a 457 visa, I'm getting married next month as was leaving applying for PR until after that as I feel I'm planning enough at the moment, bit of a kick in the teeth as I have elderly parent in Ireland and had planned to spend a year or two back there once I got my citizenship which I thought was less than 2 years away.

I feel unwelcome here today, and am reconsidering my future in Australia, don't know if I want to waste my energy or time for a country that sifts goalposts like this so easily. It also seems that people think it's ok to mention to me how the 457 visa program has been abused and is used to underpay immigrants, two people have said that to me in the last day. I'm not underpaid.


----------



## ca59 (Feb 23, 2017)

Maryha said:


> Sorry to hear it may affect you. If have also been on WHV and a study visa, but have returned to Europe afterwards. So for me its 4 years anyway which I do not really mind. I don't think there are any particular disadvantages for me having PR rather than citizenship. Why would you need citizenship rather sooner than later?


My wife is from Latin America and I am from the UK and we want to both have a citizenship in common. Her passport makes travelling together difficult involving a complicated visa process just to visit the UK on holiday. Our daughter was born here so she is set to become a citizen when we get the PR, four years before her parents. 

Overall, it just doesn't seem fair that I have paid over $50,000 to receive a degree here as well as working full time for two years prior to this and now this period of time is judged as being irrelevant to becoming an Australian citizen. Currently considering all options, what is the immigration process like for Canada anybody?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

English test is a joke for me. Why would someone give 2 English test (1 for PR & 1 for Citizenship). Is Australia a Bilingual nation? They speak English everywhere then why should you give English test one more time. IELTS is already getting tons of money so why to give them more.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> English test is a joke for me. Why would someone give 2 English test (1 for PR & 1 for Citizenship). Is Australia a Bilingual nation? They speak English everywhere then why should you give English test one more time. IELTS is already getting tons of money so why to give them more.


Not all Visas require English proficiency - for example, refugee visas and some student visas.

Not all people on a Visa need to obtain a competency score - for example, only primary applicant needs it for 189. Dependents can produce a letter from college evidencing English instruction.

And languages other than English are also spoken in bigger cities. In areas with non-English concentration, public boards are multi-lingual. NSW Driver's Knowledge Test for licence can be taken in 9 languages other than English.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Although it unfairly swipes the prize from under the nose of many already in Australia, I do understand the rationale for this move. The system has been abused. The 457 was intended to be a temporary visa, not a route to PR. Although there needs to be a route to PR and citizenship, for those that find their plans changing, the vast majority of those that take a 457 should be planning to leave after it expires. If you want to live in Australia, you should be taking the 189/190 route. This is not to say the people taking the 457 route are doing anything wrong.

And, yes, this will have an impact on education. But for me that demonstrates that citizenship is being used as a selling pitch/sweetener for education; I don't think that's particularly healthy. Giving away citizenship as a freebie if you buy an education package does somewhat devalue the matter.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> English test is a joke for me. Why would someone give 2 English test (1 for PR & 1 for Citizenship). Is Australia a Bilingual nation? They speak English everywhere then why should you give English test one more time. IELTS is already getting tons of money so why to give them more.


Don't agree. You can migrate with depending spouse with zero English level. For 4 years waiting for citizenship she/he can still have zero level and no experience. Australia would like to avoid granting of citizenship to such people


----------



## Maryha (Jan 6, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Although it unfairly swipes the prize from under the nose of many already in Australia, I do understand the rationale for this move. The system has been abused. The 457 was intended to be a temporary visa, not a route to PR. Although there needs to be a route to PR and citizenship, for those that find their plans changing, the vast majority of those that take a 457 should be planning to leave after it expires. If you want to live in Australia, you should be taking the 189/190 route. This is not to say the people taking the 457 route are doing anything wrong.
> 
> And, yes, this will have an impact on education. But for me that demonstrates that citizenship is being used as a selling pitch/sweetener for education; I don't think that's particularly healthy. Giving away citizenship as a freebie if you buy an education package does somewhat devalue the matter.


You may recall that the education package eligible for PR comes with a pretty hefty price tag. And the abuse of 457 is not necessarily really linked to the people studying here to gain PR. I know that my uni here in Sydney had heaps of business students just studying to get PR, but those were hardly cooks or servo workers not planning to leave and who are being targeted at the moment.


----------



## Abrockks (Sep 18, 2016)

IndigoKKing said:


> So the new rules are announced and they're broadly in line with what was expected.
> 
> 1. 4 year wait, after PR is granted irrespective of prior stay
> 2. English proficiency to be tested at the time of citizenship - equivalent to IELTS 6.0
> ...


Bizarre, Australia going the US way..! Vote bank politics around the world, Why political parties can not just stay away from playing vote bank influencing politics ?

Political parties should not play with the future of millions of people for their political gains. People put of all their time, resources, money and efforts at stake just to secure a peaceful life/ future by way of desired citizenship. 

If the changes get effective, it will affect millions of lives, and Australia will no more be an attractive option for worldwide migrants.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Experts-need some serious advice.
I got my 189 PR grant in June 2015 as an offshore applicant, Made initial entry in Apr 2016, and currently located overseas. 
I believe I have 5 years starting from June 2015 (i.e. till May 2020) to make a final move to Oz. ( I avoided a move so far as I have been unsure of the current economic/job environment, and prospects in general). 
I understand that I am losing time as 4 years residentship is required for eligibility towards citizenship.
1) Do the recent changes in citizenship rules affect my prospects for citizenship?
2) Is it a good idea to wait for the economy to improve before making a move, or take the plunge at the earliest (subject to job offer) with losing any more time?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

natali-new said:


> Don't agree. You can migrate with depending spouse with zero English level. For 4 years waiting for citizenship she/he can still have zero level and no experience. Australia would like to avoid granting of citizenship to such people



I agree with you, but it would be better to request functional English instead of competent. Some main applicants pay for VAC2 instead of providing functional English proves for their spouses. That is why it is vital to request functional English test before citizenship.

Why am I against competent English? it is simply because many people can speak/listen efficiently or competently but they can not write very well or read very long passages, especially secondary applicants.

If the government believes that higher English level is required, it can request an interview in English language or https://www.ielts.org/what-is-ielts/ielts-for-migration/united-kingdom/ielts-life-skills


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

FFacs said:


> Although it unfairly swipes the prize from under the nose of many already in Australia, I do understand the rationale for this move. The system has been abused. The 457 was intended to be a temporary visa, not a route to PR.


Practically speaking, there should be nothing wrong about it.
I was working on a 457 in Oz for 2 years, when the prospect of working and staying in Oz impressed me.
I returned to my home country and applied for a PR, and got a grant. 
Now I have a PR, but no job offer in OZ- so that constrains my move. 

It would have been natural and ideal if the 457 led to a PR.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

evangelist said:


> Experts-need some serious advice.
> I got my 189 PR grant in June 2015 as an offshore applicant, Made initial entry in Apr 2016, and currently located overseas.
> I believe I have 5 years starting from June 2015 (i.e. till May 2020) to make a final move to Oz. ( I avoided a move so far as I have been unsure of the current economic/job environment, and prospects in general).
> I understand that I am losing time as 4 years residentship is required for eligibility towards citizenship.
> ...


You need to first think about how you will manage PR before you think of citizenship.

1. No, it doesn't.
2. I am not familiar with Australian economy going through uncertain period. If that is the case, it may get worse than better cos Aus dollar just went up this week so I see economy going good. Now whether you will be able to manage a job is another issue altogether and every PR is on that boat, it has nothing to do with bad economy.


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

How would international students in Aussie get affected by these changes?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sapien said:


> How would international students in Aussie get affected by these changes?


Now they have to wait 4 years after PR instead of 1 year.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

I have couple of questions which could be little off the current topic being discussed but would appreciate any suggestions. 

I hold a PR visa which is going to expire in April 2018. I have stayed in Australia for about a year or so but had to return home due to personal reasons. Now, I am considering to move back to Aus. I am currently working so I am planning to resign, serve the notice period and fly in July 2017. However, the chain of announcements made by oz gov since last couple of days making me nervous. Here's the questions that I have... 
1. I am not sure should I go ahead with my plan or wait for some time till the entire picture gets clear regarding the immigration policy changes or it simply won't matter in my case? 
2. Do I need to confirm from DIBP or nearest vfs office that whether there will be any restrictions for me while re entering in Aus? (I have checked my visa status on DIBP and it still shows the status as active but just want to be doubly sure having stayed out of the country lately)
3. Lastly, does anyone has an idea about whether there will be any changes in RRV as well? The reason I am asking is even if the no of years criteria gets extended by few years to obtain the citizenship, one can easily spend this time moving in and out of the country with RRV if travelling is a concern. I am relying on this(RRV) option since I want to keep my travelling options open at all times.

Any suggestions, comments are highly appreciated!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> I have couple of questions which could be little off the current topic being discussed but would appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> I hold a PR visa which is going to expire in April 2018. I have stayed in Australia for about a year or so but had to return home due to personal reasons. Now, I am considering to move back to Aus. I am currently working so I am planning to resign, serve the notice period and fly in July 2017. However, the chain of announcements made by oz gov since last couple of days making me nervous. Here's the questions that I have...
> 1. I am not sure should I go ahead with my plan or wait for some time till the entire picture gets clear regarding the immigration policy changes or it simply won't matter in my case?


I will try answer much whatever I know.
Anyway, it doesn't matter in your case. Waiting for things to clear up won't help, in fact the requirements are looking to get tighter not easier. So, hoping things will get better and easy, cos I am not sure how any of these affects you. You haven't been much in Australia yet.

It affects only to people who were in Australia and they only needed to be PR for a year before being eligible for citizenship. For you, you need to complete 4 years requirements first before anything can apply to you. 



> 2. Do I need to confirm from DIBP or nearest vfs office that whether there will be any restrictions for me while re entering in Aus? (I have checked my visa status on DIBP and it still shows the status as active but just want to be doubly sure having stayed out of the country lately)


I can't say for sure but I have read you can enter anytime before your PR Visa expires.



> 3. Lastly, does anyone has an idea about whether there will be any changes in RRV as well? The reason I am asking is even if the no of years criteria gets extended by few years to obtain the citizenship, one can easily spend this time moving in and out of the country with RRV if travelling is a concern. I am relying on this(RRV) option since I want to keep my travelling options open at all times.
> 
> Any suggestions, comments are highly appreciated!


No one can say anything about what will happen, so can't answer. If RRV gets tighter, perhaps you need to move in as soon as possible if you planning to move to Aus. If not then perhaps think of else.

And you need to stay 2 years first to get RRV. And moving in and out won't help as you need to stay 3 years out of the 4 years to be eligible for citizenship.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Here is the eligibility criteria on the DIBP website:



> You must meet all of the following:
> 
> have lived in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying
> must *have been a permanent resident for the 12 months immediately *before making an application and not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, during the four year period, including no more than 90 days in the 12 months before applying.


It is confusing really! They haven't changed the criteria or the citizenship wizard on the website! is there a slight hope that they will stick to the old rules until the new changes are approved?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> Here is the eligibility criteria on the DIBP website:
> 
> 
> 
> It is confusing really! They haven't changed the criteria or the citizenship wizard on the website! is there a slight hope that they will stick to the old rules until the new changes are approved?


Only logical conclusion we can draw from this is that any new application post 20th April 2017 will be kept on hold and only processed once the citizenship changes came in effect by the end of 2017.


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Got this automatic reply 



"The Department of Immigration and Border Protection thanks you for your views regarding 'Strengthening the test for Australian Citizenship'.

The 2015 'National Consultation on Citizenship?Your Right, Your Responsibility' indicated strong community support for strengthening the requirements for becoming an Australian citizen. The Australian Government is strengthening the requirements for becoming an Australian citizen, in response to this consultation.

Emails will not be personally responded too, however your feedback will be considered by the Government.

Thank you for your time preparing a response to the publication."


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Sapien said:


> How would international students in Aussie get affected by these changes?


If you hold a student visa, then they don't affect you at all. Unless you planned to apply for another visa such as a 457, 190, etc., in which case you need to meet the new criteria.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I will try answer much whatever I know.
> Anyway, it doesn't matter in your case. Waiting for things to clear up won't help, in fact the requirements are looking to get tighter not easier. So, hoping things will get better and easy, cos I am not sure how any of these affects you. You haven't been much in Australia yet.
> 
> It affects only to people who were in Australia and they only needed to be PR for a year before being eligible for citizenship. For you, you need to complete 4 years requirements first before anything can apply to you.
> ...



Hi Zaback , seems like new SOL have your specialty and I bet you will get your much awaited invite very soon!!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Hi Zaback , seems like new SOL have your specialty and I bet you will get your much awaited invite very soon!!!


Hi mate,

Thanks. 457 scrap is the best thing that has happened I believe. Else it could have taken down PR visa too if it went out of control. Now PR and Aus citizens guys will get much priority. In any case, it's good to see ET surviving though shocked not to see 2335X except Mechanical and 2334 being scrapped from 190 visa. Hopefully they will keep the 233914 for July 2017.


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi everyone,

so i just completed my 1 year stay on my PR and applied for my citizenship will the new rules apply to me?
i submitted my application on the 19th of April.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

GDAWG said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> so i just completed my 1 year stay on my PR and applied for my citizenship will the new rules apply to me?
> i submitted my application on the 19th of April.


No, you are lucky. 20th April was the last day. Goon one mate !


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

GDAWG said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> so i just completed my 1 year stay on my PR and applied for my citizenship will the new rules apply to me?
> i submitted my application on the 19th of April.



I wonder how you are able to apply for citizenship with only 1 year stay on PR, or is it that you already completed 3 year stay on some other visa. hence 3+1 = 4 years? 
As quoted by somebody from website:

_You must meet all of the following:

have lived in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying
must have been a permanent resident for the 12 months immediately before making an application and not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, during the four year period, including no more than 90 days in the 12 months before applying.
_


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

Yup lived here for 7 years all together


----------

